# Gurkha cuban legacy Cigar Review - Excellent Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was a very nice smooth medium body cigar, it is packed full of taste and it is very well made. I have to say I will buy more of these in the future.

Read the full review here: Gurkha cuban legacy Cigar Review - Excellent Cigar


----------

